# Rosário



## uiop

Hello, is Rosário a unisex name in Portuguese? Thanks.


----------



## Vanda

Yes, it is. During my regular studies - elementary and high school - I had both man and woman classmates called Rosário. Nowadays it is not a common name among younger generations.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Really?
I had a Maria do Rosário as classamate. Never heard of Rosário as a proper man's name. Wouldn't it be a surname?


----------



## Vanda

No; a proper name, and I remember till today his whole name (2a série ginasial).


----------



## Dona Chicória

Sure.
"Aparecido/a would be more usual for men and women respectively. (A bit out of fashion nowadays...)


----------



## Clockmaker

In Portugal, Rosário is a woman's name.

Man names: http://bebe.com.pt/nomes-de-menino-letra-R
Woman names: http://bebe.com.pt/nomes-de-menina-letra-R


----------



## englishmania

Sim, Rosário é nome de mulher. No entanto, não será um daqueles casos em que se juntam dois nomes. P. ex.: uma mulher chamar-se "Maria _José_"/ "Maria _João_" /"Maria _Luís_"; um homem chamar-se "José _Maria_" ou "João _Maria_".


----------



## Clockmaker

englishmania said:


> Sim, Rosário é nome de mulher. No entanto, não será um daqueles casos em que se juntam dois nomes. P. ex.: uma mulher chamar-se "Maria _José_"/ "Maria _João_" /"Maria _Luís_"; um homem chamar-se "José _Maria_" ou "João _Maria_".



Eis a questão 
É impossível, em Portugal, um homem ter como primeiro nome "Rosário". No entanto, a coisa já não é tão linear se for um segundo nome: João Rosário, Manuel Rosário ou Carlos Rosário, só para dar alguns exemplos.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ola:
No Brasil os nomes são escolhidos pelos pais, e não há restrições. (*)Portanto o que Vanda diz é cabivel . Ainda assim há costumes. Não se usa Maria *Luis,* Maria Antoni*o* por exemplo, embora fosse possível encontrar Maria José e José Maria, até alguns anos atrás.
Quando ocorrem, Maria Nicolau, por ex, Nicolau é sobrenome. 


(*) Chega-se a casos absurdos, que têm, mais tarde de ser corrigidos por autorização judicial; ou escolhas em que os pais têm de assinar um termo de responsabilidade.


----------



## Carfer

Clockmaker said:


> Eis a questão
> É impossível, em Portugal, um homem ter como primeiro nome "Rosário". No entanto, a coisa já não é tão linear se for um segundo nome: João Rosário, Manuel Rosário ou Carlos Rosário, só para dar alguns exemplos.


 
Na realidade é um tanto invulgar, mas há casos e é admitido legalmente, mesmo como primeiro nome próprio. Como segundo nome, conheço vários casos. Habitualmente, é nome de família.

Em Portugal os nomes são tabelados, isto é, os nomes admitidos e não admitidos constam duma lista publicada pelo Instituto dos Registos e do Notariado que encontra em http://www.irn.mj.pt/sections/irn/a..._de_nomes2011-03-31.pdf?nocache=1302015418.61. O facto de Rosário constar da lista como nome admitido para ambos os sexos, embora com a reserva de que, preferencialmente, deve ser segundo nome, atesta que o seu uso como nome masculino tem alguma tradição em Portugal, doutra forma não constaria da lista.


----------



## Istriano

Esses nomes, Adolfo é admitido, e Jussara não...


----------



## Vanda

Nunca digam nunca no que se refere a nomes próprios no Brasil. Parece que agora saiu uma lei que restringe alguns nomes, mas neste paisão com lugares que a lei nem chega, não duvidem de nada com respeito a nomes. É só pesquisar. Isso não vale para o nome Rosário, que agora é demodé, mas vocês não fazem ideia dos nomes que ninguém acreditaria existir e que existem.


----------



## Istriano

Do link que Vanda providenciou


> E tem o caso de uma  empregada doméstica, daquelas bem simples,                 deu à filha o  nome de Madeinusa. Quando uma pessoa da casa foi                  perguntá-la o motivo do nome, ela respondeu inocentemente:_ É                  que eu estava pegando suas roupas para lavar e li na etiqueta de                  sua camiseta a palavra "Made in USA", eu achei tão                  lindo..._


----------



## Clockmaker

Vanda said:


> Nunca digam nunca no que se refere a nomes próprios no Brasil. Parece que agora saiu uma lei que restringe alguns nomes, mas neste paisão com lugares que a lei nem chega, não duvidem de nada com respeito a nomes. É só pesquisar. Isso não vale para o nome Rosário, que agora é demodé, mas vocês não fazem ideia dos nomes que ninguém acreditaria existir e que existem.



Ninguém aqui disse "nunca" em relação a nomes no Brasil. No meu caso, fui bem claro em ambos os posts. Referi-me sempre a Portugal. E mantenho o que disse. O facto de, em termos teóricos, como disse o Carfer, o nome ser admitido para homem, a prática confirma o que eu disse. E se na prática não é usado, de que serve que seja admitido teoricamente?


----------



## Vanda

Sem problemas, clock.  É que sempre que mencionamos nomes mais que estrambóticos, os próprios brasileiros duvidam que possa existir tamanha doideira. Claro que estou generalizando.


----------



## Carfer

Clockmaker said:


> E se na prática não é usado, de que serve que seja admitido teoricamente?


 
A admissão viabiliza que alguém que queira pôr esse nome a um filho o faça, o que acarreta que o nome seja potencial, senão efectivamente, unissexo. A razão da existência da lista é a de contrariar gente com propensão para pôr nomes 'de fugir' às crianças, que por cá também abunda e, se o nome lá consta, é porque alguém o quis pôr. A lista é elaborada, em grande parte, em função de pretensões concretas que suscitam dúvidas aos Conservadores do Registo Civil. Se consta da lista dos admitidos, o Conservador não pode recusá-lo e, se está na lista dos rejeitados, é porque alguém já tentou crismar um filho com ele. O que podemos, portanto, dizer, é que é realmente um nome unissexo, se bem que habitualmente não usado, como, aliás, tantos outros que constam da lista, mas que passaram de moda. Além disso, muito embora continue a dizer que Rosário é um primeiro nome masculino muito invulgar, não estou seguro de que não existam efectivamente casos.


----------



## Vanda

Outro nome que causa muita confusão entre nós é Edmar, que tem a mãe de minha melhor amiga com esse nome e um Edmar (homem) que trabalhou numa empresa conhecida nossa.


----------



## joaosilva

Há claramente uma correlação entre a difusão de nomes esquisitos e o número de crianças que batem nos pais. 

Só uma coisa que parece que ainda ninguém salientou. Muitos (quase todos) os segundos nomes de homens que nos causam estranheza por "parecerem" de mulher e que normalmente costumam ir depois do Maria, como primeiro nome nas mulheres, são nomes da tradição católica. Como segundo nome nos homens para além do consabido Maria, temos também Deus, Rosário, Socorro, Piedade, Pureza, Trindade, Conceição, Espirito Santo e até Todos os Santos...
São o reflexo duma época em que era o padre quem punha o nome às crianças (às crianças pobres, normalmente). A geração dos meus avós parece um santoral!


----------



## Vanda

> São o reflexo duma época em que era o padre quem punha o nome às  crianças (às crianças pobres, normalmente). A geração dos meus avós  parece um santoral!


Ah! Como entendemos isso! Bem nossa história. Fazer o quê? Herança portuguesa mesmo, né?

A tempo, fora todos os Jesus e de Jesus, quando o pai era ''desconhecido''.


----------



## Istriano

As pessoas botam cada nome nos filhos hoje em dia.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Ah! Como entendemos isso! Bem nossa história. Fazer o quê? Herança portuguesa mesmo, né?
> 
> A tempo, fora todos os Jesus e de Jesus, quando o pai era ''desconhecido''.




Quando andava na Faculdade, um dos exemplos habituais dessas fantasias onomásticas era o de uma senhora, do início do século passado, exposta, a quem foi atribuído o nome de família _'Leite Cabral' _porque... tinha sido alimentada, depois de recolhida, com leite de cabra.


----------



## Vanda

Esse nome bateu todos os outros, Carfer! Vai ver que o Cabral ''descobridor'' também bebeu do mesmo leite.


----------



## anaczz

Leite Cabral!! Essa é ótima!




Vanda said:


> Ah! Como entendemos isso! Bem nossa história. Fazer o quê? Herança portuguesa mesmo, né?
> A tempo, fora todos os Jesus e de Jesus, quando o pai era ''desconhecido''.


Pelo que pude observar quando estive lidando com vários registros e documentos antigos em Portugal, nem eram casos de pai desconhecido. Parece que não se fazia questão de atribuir o apelido paterno às mulheres, uma vez que elas, certamente, iriam perdê-lo ao adotar o do marido. E se não casassem, carregavam o de Jesus, do Rosário, da Conceição, etc. pelo resto da vida. Outro detalhe que também notei é que as pessoas eram batizadas e o batismo era registrado na paróquia, com valor de registo civil (estou falando bobagem, Carfer?) mas na maioria das certidões de batismo do final do século 19 e início do 20, constava apenas o nome de batismo da pessoa (a gente tem que supor os apelidos a partir dos nomes dos pais).
Minhas bisavós (uma italiana e uma portuguesa) eram Luiza de Nazareth e Maria de Jesus e ambas tinham pais conhecidos (e casados com suas mães) com sobrenomes completamente diferentes dos delas.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Pelo que pude observar quando estive lidando com vários registros e documentos antigos em Portugal, nem eram casos de pai desconhecido. Parece que não se fazia questão de atribuir o apelido paterno às mulheres, uma vez que elas, certamente, iriam perdê-lo ao adotar o do marido. E se não casassem, carregavam o de Jesus, do Rosário, da Conceição, etc. pelo resto da vida. Outro detalhe que também notei é que as pessoas eram batizadas e o batismo era registrado na paróquia, com valor de registo civil (estou falando bobagem, Carfer?) mas na maioria das certidões de batismo do final do século 19 e início do 20, constava apenas o nome de batismo da pessoa (a gente tem que supor os apelidos a partir dos nomes dos pais).
> Minhas bisavós (uma italiana e uma portuguesa) eram Luiza de Nazareth e Maria de Jesus e ambas tinham pais conhecidos (e casados com suas mães) com sobrenomes completamentes diferentes dos delas.


 
Antigamente não havia a preocupação de atribuir às pessoas os sobrenomes da família. 
Durante muito tempo, eram conhecidas pelo lugar de origem. Um bom exemplo é o do suposto médico e teólogo Pedro Hispano, de origem Pedro Julião, em que Julião não era aparentemente o patronímico do pai (Rebelo), mas da freguesia de Lisboa onde nasceu, S. Julião. O nome pelo qual foi conhecido depois na Europa, o de Pedro Hispano, derivava de ser das Espanhas, designação que se dava a Portugal e aos reinos que constituem a actual Espanha. Como é de calcular, sendo Pedro um nome vulgaríssimo na Península, houve inúmeros Pedros Hispanos, o que contribui para a falta de certeza sobre muitos pontos da sua biografia, inclusivamente quanto à autoria de obras que lhe são atribuídas. Quando morreu era Papa, tendo reinado ainda com um terceiro nome, o de João XXI. Outro, o poeta João Ruiz de Castelo Branco, o autor da belíssima _'Cantiga partindo-se'_, não descendia de nenhuma família com este último apelido, chamava-se assim tão só porque era meu conterrâneo. 
Como diz a Ana, as mulheres não tinham frequentemente apelidos, coisa que ainda era corrente nos finais do século XIX e mesmo até ao início do XX entre as de origem mais modesta. Muitas vezes os filhos de famílias nobres que não fossem primogénitos também eram conhecidos por outros sobrenomes, que não os dos pais. Como muitos iam parar à Igreja, adoptavam um nome religioso e assim eram ou ficaram conhecidos os que se distinguiram. Os filhos da plebe, esses limitavam-se a ter nome próprio. Quando muito, se havia necessidade de distinguir os que tinham nomes idênticos, o que nem sempre se verificava em comunidades rurais bastante pequenas, eram conhecidos pelo nome da mãe (o João da Encarnação, o Pedro da Esperança, o Chico da Rosário) ou pela profissão do pai ou pela própria (o António Ferrador, o Zé Carpinteiro). Acontecia até que um grande número de pessoas era conhecido, não propriamente pelo nome, mas por uma alcunha, que usavam toda a vida, desconhecendo-se frequentemente o verdadeiro nome. Escusado dizer que muitos desses nomes e alcunhas viraram sobrenomes e perduram como tal.
E também é verdade, como diz a Ana, que foram os registos batismais que desempenharam ao longo dos séculos, a função do actual registo civil. Num Estado abertamente confessional, cujos súbditos tinham obrigatoriamente de ser católicos e em que os membros do clero eram como funcionários públicos, frequentemente nomeados e sustentados pelo erário público, a preocupação dominante era a de manter um registo de 'almas', digamos assim, não de pessoas ou cidadãos. Apenas a separação da Igreja do Estado, conquista da Revolução Francesa, obrigou à criação dos modernos registos civis. Foi o que aconteceu em Portugal em 1911. Os registos paroquiais foram então entregues pelos contrariados párocos às Conservatórias do Registo Civil e é por isso que a Ana foi encontrar no Registo Civil certidões de batismo a servirem de assentos de nascimento.


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Antigamente não havia a preocupação de atribuir às pessoas os sobrenomes da família.
> Durante muito tempo, eram conhecidas pelo lugar de origem. Um bom exemplo é o do suposto médico e teólogo Pedro Hispano, de origem Pedro Julião, em que Julião não era aparentemente o patronímico do pai (Rebelo), mas da freguesia de Lisboa onde nasceu, S. Julião. O nome pelo qual foi conhecido depois na Europa, o de Pedro Hispano, derivava de ser das Espanhas, designação que se dava a Portugal e aos reinos que constituem a actual Espanha. Como é de calcular, sendo Pedro um nome vulgaríssimo na Península, houve inúmeros Pedros Hispanos, o que contribui para a falta de certeza sobre muitos pontos da sua biografia, inclusivamente quanto à autoria de obras que lhe são atribuídas. Quando morreu era Papa, tendo reinado ainda com um terceiro nome, o de João XXI. Outro, o poeta João Ruiz de Castelo Branco, o autor da belíssima _'Cantiga partindo-se'_, não descendia de nenhuma família com este último apelido, chamava-se assim tão só porque era meu conterrâneo.
> Como diz a Ana, as mulheres não tinham frequentemente apelidos, coisa que ainda era corrente nos finais do século XIX e mesmo até ao início do XX entre as de origem mais modesta. Muitas vezes os filhos de famílias nobres que não fossem primogénitos também eram conhecidos por outros sobrenomes, que não os dos pais. Como muitos iam parar à Igreja, adoptavam um nome religioso e assim eram ou ficaram conhecidos os que se distinguiram. Os filhos da plebe, esses limitavam-se a ter nome próprio. Quando muito, se havia necessidade de distinguir os que tinham nomes idênticos, o que nem sempre se verificava em comunidades rurais bastante pequenas, eram conhecidos pelo nome da mãe (o João da Encarnação, o Pedro da Esperança, o Chico da Rosário) ou pela profissão do pai ou pela própria (o António Ferrador, o Zé Carpinteiro). Acontecia até que um grande número de pessoas era conhecido, não propriamente pelo nome, mas por uma alcunha, que usavam toda a vida, desconhecendo-se frequentemente o verdadeiro nome. Escusado dizer que muitos desses nomes e alcunhas viraram sobrenomes e perduram como tal.
> E também é verdade, como diz a Ana, que foram os registos batismais que desempenharam ao longo dos séculos, a função do actual registo civil. Num Estado abertamente confessional, cujos súbditos tinham obrigatoriamente de ser católicos e em que os membros do clero eram como funcionários públicos, frequentemente nomeados e sustentados pelo erário público, a preocupação dominante era a de manter um registo de 'almas', digamos assim, não de pessoas ou cidadãos. Apenas a separação da Igreja do Estado, conquista da Revolução Francesa, obrigou à criação dos modernos registos civis. Foi o que aconteceu em Portugal em 1911. Os registos paroquiais foram então entregues pelos contrariados párocos às Conservatórias do Registo Civil e é por isso que a Ana foi encontrar no Registo Civil certidões de batismo a servirem de assentos de nascimento.


 
Carfer, você é uma autêntica enciclopédia!


----------



## Vanda

Sobre o 'de Jesus' de pai desconhecido refere-se ao Brasil. Li algures que as mulheres, principalmente ''da zona'' colocavam o sobrenome 'de Jesus' nos filhos. Acho até que tem uma música do Chico sobre isso. Tenho que pesquisar.

Achei:*MULHERES DE JESUS * *NO UNIVERSO DOS ILEGÍTIMOS
* *quem eram as mulheres, mães das crianças ilegítimas e batizadas em Cuiabá, Mato Grosso, ao longo da segunda metade do século XIX. Objetiva ainda averiguar qual a condição social dessas mulheres, estratégias, práticas e ofícios desenvolvidos no cotidiano para dar conta da prole. (...) *ara todo o período em estudo, 1853-1890, dentre as mulheres com sobrenome mais representativo, destacaram-se aquelas com a designação *de Jesus*.  Do contingente de 287 mulheres *de Jesus*, 172 tiveram seus rebentos registrados como ilegítimos, indicativo, portanto, da ausência do pai da criança. Se presente no ato do batismo, permanecia ignorado pelo pároco. Os filhos legítimos das mulheres _de Jesus _somaram apenas 115. Entre os anos de 1871 e 1890, entre 216 mulheres *de Jesus*, a proporção de filhos ilegítimos foi de 130 para apenas 86 legítimos. Isoladamente, esses números podem não parecer representativos, porém fornecem pistas para decifrar múltiplos aspectos da identidade de mulheres responsáveis por proles bastardas.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, que procurando o que queria, achei o que não queria. Parece que o costume veio de Portugal. Vejam:
...filho de pais incógnitos que não se querendo denunciar a abandonadavam à porta da Igreja local, de um convento, de uma casa particular, da Misericórdia local,(...) Quanto ao nome que recebia em baptismo, por não lhe poder ser dado o de nenhum dos pais, visto serem desconhecidos, era-lhe atribuído, pelo pároco, ou por um dos paroquianos mais assíduos, que normalmente servia de padrinho,  o nome e sobrenome, do santo do dia, do santo patrono da Igraja ou Convento, de qualquer outro da especial devoção do pároco ou padrinho, ou uma protectora designação genérica do género que aqui cita, como dos Santos de Todos os Santos ), de Jesus, dos Reis ( Magos ), (...)

Ah, e foi em Clarice (A Hora da Estrela) que vi a referência:


> Numa dessas vezes é que lhe perguntou seu *nome* e ficou sabendo ser Olímpico de *Jesus* (ele acrescentou Moreira Chaves, mentindo, porque tinha como *sobrenome* *apenas* o *nome* de *Jesus*, *sobrenome* dos que *não* *tem* *têm* *pai*).


----------



## moura

Uns dos casos mais "abstrôncios" em Portugal é o de um casal formado por uma actriz e um jogador de futebol (acho que ele joga no Sporting) que baptizaram a sua filha nascida há pouco tempo por..... Leoncia Vitória!!!!! (não procurei a explicação mas deve ter a ver com o tal clube de futebol e o desejo de muitas vitórias para o dito). 

Agora a pobre menina vai ter de carregar com o nome a vida inteira ou até ter poder para o mudar.


----------



## Vanda

Interessante que Leôncio era um nome comum no Brasil do século 19, obviamente, de influência portuguesa. Um dos personagens centrais da Escrava Isaura é Leôncio, o poderoso senhor de escravos.


----------



## Alentugano

moura said:


> Uns dos casos mais "abstrôncios" em Portugal é o de um casal formado por uma actriz e um jogador de futebol (acho que ele joga no Sporting) que baptizaram a sua filha nascida há pouco tempo por..... Leoncia Vitória!!!!! (não procurei a explicação mas deve ter a ver com o tal clube de futebol e o desejo de muitas vitórias para o dito).
> 
> Agora a pobre menina vai ter de carregar com o nome a vida inteira ou até ter poder para o mudar.


 
Ó Moura, até que Leôncia não seria um nome assim tão descabido. O nome da menina é *LYONCE VIIKTÓRYA *mesmo.
Também é fácil perceber que, se este nome foi aceite, isso deve significar que o nosso país está a ficar menos conservador/controlador relativamente a estes assuntos.


----------



## englishmania

Lyonce é L de Luciana e Y de Yannick e oncé de Beyoncé...


----------



## moura

Obrigada aos dois pelos esclarecimentos. Enfim, gostos não se discutem diz o povo. Mas mesmo assim acho que ela vai ter problemas na escola...

Já agora, deixo aqui o link a uma canção alusiva ao tema feita por uma rádio de Portugal.



englishmania said:


> Lyonce é L de Luciana e Y de Yannick e oncé de Beyoncé...


 
Ah, eu pensava que o Lyonce (corrigindo o meu "Leoncia" ) vinha do símbolo "leão" do Sporting Club de Portugal. Tenho de passar a andar mais atenta a estas realidades


----------



## englishmania

^Antes fosse.  
Já conhecia a música. Falou-se bastante do nome da criança por ser fora do normal.


----------



## anaczz

A Floribela casou-se com o Yannick Djaló?! É só eu virar as costas e e tudo acontece!


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> A Floribela casou-se com o Yannick Djaló?! É só eu virar as costas e e tudo acontece!


----------

